# Jld404 basic operation



## evmetro (Apr 9, 2012)

I suppose I should confirm that I have been able to figure out how to scroll through the 4 basic functions and can get it to the ah display mode. I just don't know how to enter the number of ah that I want it to count down from when my pack is at 100%.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

It counts up, so if you want it to count down from your full pack you would reverse the leads from the shunt to make it work in reverse. You'd have to 0 it out from what you want to call empty so it could count up as you're charging.


----------



## davidmillin (Dec 14, 2013)

I've been using my JLD404 for a while now but I was removing my battery pack to charge and monitoring with a handheld digital multimeter now I have in car charging and want to start using the amphour gauge. So when fully charged it reads 537ah how do I reset this to zero.

Thanks David


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Push the down button and hold 3 seconds it until it resets to zero. Simple.

From the original manual. 
*c) By pressing (down) v button ￼ for over 3 sec, it beep for 1 sec, it clear AH and timer*


----------



## davidmillin (Dec 14, 2013)

Thanks Pete


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

You're welcome


----------



## sabahtom (Mar 1, 2011)

In case nobody else has posted this - clear instructions:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJcToZoVzbw


----------

